# Umstieg von KEB zu Danfoss FU frage zu Parametersatz



## Brandtechniker81 (15 Januar 2009)

Hallo Forumuser,

kann mir vielleicht einer weiter helfen bin schon seit Tagen dran mich an einem FU der Fa. Doanfoss Serie VLT 2800 einzuarbeiten.

Ich habe das FU Parametrieren an einem Fa. KEB  FU Bezeichnung Combivert F5 gelernt. Dort gab es die Möglichkeit Parameterlisten zu "Programmieren". Das heißt ich konnte den FU so Programmieren das er durch die Parametersätze springt und dann ein Fahrprofiel abfährt. 

Oder kann es auch sein die Baureihe VLT 2800 von Dandoss diese Funktionen nicht enthält.

Gruß und schonmal danke für die Hilfe . :s4:


----------



## Mr.Spok (15 Januar 2009)

Hallo Brandtechniker,

der VLT hat 4 Parametersätze, oder je Parametersatz 4 Festsollwerte die über die digitalen Eingänge binär ausgewählt werden können. Zum programmieren des 2800ers empfiehlt es sich ein LCP2 zu nehmen oder das ganze mit der Parametriersoftware zumachen, da der VLT 2800 von Hause aus nur eine 7-Segment-Anzeige besitzt.

mfG Jan


----------



## Brandtechniker81 (15 Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Mr.Spok. 

Also verstehe ich das richtig: 
- Das ich entweder mir ein zusatz Display "LCP2" kaufen muss oder 
- mit der Parametrier Software "Danfoss Drives - VLT Motion Control - MCT 10" Arbeiten muss? 

Mit der Software habe ich schon Gearbeitet, nur leider hilft die Bedienungsanleitung nicht viel weiter als ich schon weiß.

Ich hab vor das der VLT2800 bei erreichen einer Solldrehzahl "1" 10s wartet und dann Solldrehzahl "2" vorgegeben wird usw.. Mehr will ich ja garnich .

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2009)

verstehe ich das nun richtig, dass der FU von KEB in der Lage ist, ein kleines Programm mit Zeiten und Bedingungen abzuarbeiten? Sowas ist der 2800 nicht in der Lage, zu leisten. dem muss man schon von aussen vorgeben, was er zu tun hat (Drehzahlanwahl über Klemmen).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2009)

....ich denke der KEB kann so etwas nicht, der kann nur diese üblichen Operation wie Paramtersatz umschaltung, vergleicher oder Bitabfrage...

gruß Helmut


----------



## Brandtechniker81 (15 Januar 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
genau das meinte ich. 





> ....ich denke der KEB kann so etwas nicht, der kann nur diese üblichen Operation wie Paramtersatz umschaltung, vergleicher oder Bitabfrage...


 Mit der Parametersatzumschaltung ist es möglich alle Parameter, beim erfüllen einer Bedingung, zu ändern und das würde ich gerne auch mit dem Danfoss VLT 2800 machen. Aber das scheint ja nur von außen über ProfiBus oder über die Klemmen zu gehen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2009)

im 2800 kannste keine Logik-Funktionen hinterlegen. Du kannst den Klemmen Funktionen wie z.B. Parametersatzwahl oder Festdrehzahlwahl etc (natürlich Start/Stopp) zuweisen. Aber da geht nichts in der Art Starte, wenn Klemme 1 und Klemme 2 und nicht Klemme 3.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2009)

...ich denke er meint auch nur eine einfache Parametersatzumschaltung; so etwas geht bei KEB sehr einfach...etwas vergleichbares bei Danfoss....

gruß helmut


----------

